
"United Arab Emirates Intelligence Tried to Hire Me to Spy on Its People" - hackuser
https://theintercept.com/2016/10/24/darkmatter-united-arab-emirates-spies-for-hire/
======
schoen
Currently the phrase "perfect surveillance state" doesn't appear in the
article.

~~~
hackuser
Sorry, I should have checked that. I took the title from a link in a curated
news list. The actual title, "Spies for Hire", isn't useful. I'll change it to
a phrase from the article:

"United Arab Emirates Intelligence Tried to Hire Me to Spy on Its People"

Not perfect, because it's quoted from something else, but hopefully good
enough.

~~~
schoen
Cool, that change makes more sense to me.

I found the article interesting. It seems like the journalist struggled to
find concrete, direct evidence that this company is engaged in the offensive
work that she claims -- but found a very considerable amount of circumstantial
evidence. I also appreciated that hackers were willing to talk about their
concerns with doing this kind of work, and that the article mentions the way
people might not know the nature of the work they (or their colleagues) might
be asked to do at the time that they're hired.

